# Ocean View Fishing Pier For Sale



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Pier For Sale


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Sad news really. The best appointed pier in south Hampton Roads.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Sad to see any Fishing Pier go


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Its been for sale since it opened


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

"the plan is to sell a developer for a hotel, condo or conference center development." Well, there goes that.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Looks like a solution to come up with that 900 grand in restitution the City of Norfolk is seeking. 
Now that this is news....me personally, I had no plans on ever visiting that pier again after RB chose to sing like a canary. All that wheeling and dealing seems to have caught up. 
What's left....JRB Pier, Buckroe Pier, Lynnhaven Pier, VB Oceanfront Pier and Sandbridge Pier. 
Going and about to embark on an extended hiatus are OV Pier and Seagull Pier.

That explains all those Judy Boone signs popping up around Isle of Wight/South Hampton County. Guess they have worn out their welcome in Norfolk.


----------

